# Complaints U See On a Pax Board 📝



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

What type of complaints would U see on a Uber passenger/delivery board? &#129300;

"D_river kept looking &#128064; at me in the rear view mirror, when changing lanes, what a perv"

"My driver couldn't wait 10 minutes &#128580;"

"My driver said she was here but no one was there! 5 minutes later cancel, I confused &#129301;"

"My driver abandoned me and my 1 year old, didn't even offer a car seat &#128545;&#129324;"

"Mayo is too light on my &#127828;, dam U driver! 1 &#127775; "_


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

delornick94 said:


> "D_river kept looking &#128064; at me in the rear view mirror, when changing lanes, what a perv"_


I never look at them unless they are speaking to me. Wouldn't you say thats normal?

I take ubers too and I can't stand it when the driver is constantly looking at me through the rear view mirror and we are not engaging in a conversation.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I never look at them unless they are speaking to me. Wouldn't you say thats normal?
> 
> I take ubers too and I can't stand it when the driver is constantly looking at me through the rear view mirror and we are not engaging in a conversation.


Yes I would say it's normal.

However, trying to get in the mindset &#129504; of a pax.

Let me help u out. Pretend u were Karen. What would Karen do if u 2 locked eyes even 4 a sec?


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

delornick94 said:


> Yes I would say it's normal.
> 
> However, trying to get in the mindset &#129504; of a pax.
> 
> Let me help u out. Pretend u were Karen. What would Karen do if u 2 locked eyes even 4 a sec?


I can't tell you what she would do, but at the bare minimum she would get slightly aroused.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Its all Jihoons fault.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

"My Driver didn't have FREE FACE MASKs to offer me and my party of 4 who were travelling 1.5 miles"
"My Driver didn't allow me and my friends to pre-game on the way to the club with Red Solo Cups full of Redbull and Vodka."
"My Driver wouldn't make an illegal U-Turn to pick me up where I was, and then make another Illegal U-Turn because I was too fragile to cross the street!"
"My Driver took $15 from me for returning the $1100 iPHone I left in their back seat."
"My Driver wouldn't make the effort to find me in a 2 city block sized shopping Mall when I dropped the pin right in the centre of said mall, and I didn't text them any further information, nor will I answer my phone when my driver calls. I DEMAND DRIVER ESP and TECHNOLOGY PERFECTION IN ALL SITUATIONS."
"My Driver would not wait for me to get down from the 86th floor of my Downtown Condo even though I requested the ride while I was finishing my hair in the bathroom. The elevator was SLOW!"
"My Driver would not illegallly drive into a Bus Depot to fetch me, even though I missed my bus, and am unwilling to walk out of the "BUSES ONLY" area."
"My Driver would not let my squad squeeze in the 5th member, even though they were very petite and we are only travelling a short distance, and we weren't going to wear our seatbelts anyway"
"My Driver would not allow me to move my entire bedroom set strapped to the top of their sub-compact car."
"My Driver would not allow me to roll joints in the backseat of their car, even though Cannabis is legal in my state."

but the most obvious

"My Driver would not allow me to go through the McD's Drivethru at the dinner rush."


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

"It was raining and I was wearing brand new shoes. My terrible driver wouldn't get out of the car and lay down in a mud puddle so I could use him as a human bridge and walk on him. My shoes got muddy!"


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

“I wanted to have sex with my driver but I didn’t know how to tell him.”


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

"My driver arrived too soon."


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> "My driver arrived too soon."


I had that one last night, TWICE.
One pax made it out to the car in the 5 minute allotted timer-window.
The other called, and begged, but was left with the $5 Education Fee; and to think about their life choices.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

mch said:


> "It was raining and I was wearing brand new shoes. My terrible driver wouldn't get out of the car and lay down in a mud puddle so I could use him as a human bridge and walk on him. My shoes got muddy!"


Uber driver is not bridge &#127745;, he's a home &#127969;&#128077;


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

"My driver responds in wholly unnecessary EMOJIs when simple TEXT would suffice. 😜💩:rollseyes:"

/kidding ☠


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

delornick94 said:


> What type of complaints would U see on a Uber passenger/delivery board? &#129300;
> 
> "D_river kept looking &#128064; at me in the rear view mirror, when changing lanes, what a perv"
> 
> ...


For a brief moment I thought you were @Mkang14
(who incidentally seems to be in a timeout...)


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

mch said:


> "It was raining and I was wearing brand new shoes. My terrible driver wouldn't get out of the car and lay down in a mud puddle so I could use him as a human bridge and walk on him. My shoes got muddy!"


All the pax imagine themselves ER1 and their drivers Sir Walter.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> For a brief moment I thought you were @Mkang14
> (who incidentally seems to be in a timeout...)
> 
> View attachment 503827


Picture is a cartoon silly ☺



Kurt Halfyard said:


> "My driver responds in wholly unnecessary EMOJIs when simple TEXT would suffice. &#128540;&#128169;:rollseyes:"
> 
> /kidding ☠


How else do I express my youth &#129300;


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

delornick94 said:


> Picture is a cartoon silly ☺


A cartoon of the type she switches in and out... very frequently!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

delornick94 said:


> How else do I express my youth &#129300;


Embedded TikTok videos.
Screengrabs of your ONLYFANS earnings.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> A cartoon of the type she switches in and out... very frequently!


There might be more to this that we are not aware of &#129300; I suggest we further investigate this matter. The innocent looks will not impact our judgement any longer.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> A cartoon of the type she switches in and out... very frequently!


A homage to a friend (RIP). Now let's get back on topic.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I love that lyft apologizes for the driver talking.









Extortion. Lol










My favorite


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Why don't I get a free flight when I make a fake complaint about the pilot?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Why don't I get a free flight when I make a fake complaint about the pilot?


$5 off your next trans-atlantic trip.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> $5 off your next trans-atlantic trip.


I'll take it... it's more than I get from unemployment now!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

SHalester said:


> "My driver _*came*_ too soon."


FIFY


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Illini said:


> FIFY


Shifting to wife complaints?! &#129325;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

delornick94 said:


> Let me help u out. Pretend u were Karen. What would Karen do if u 2 locked eyes even 4 a sec?


We'd probably get married and have a kid who goes to private school, gets into small-scale cocaine dealing without consequences, drops out of business school, starts a raw water company, gets sued, becomes a sherpa in Nepal, retires early after investing in Trumpcoin, and then bails us out when we're both going old and sick. You know, we'd make it work.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> View attachment 503834
> 
> I love that lyft apologizes for the driver talking.
> 
> ...


Lyft has by far more rude people.

I overhear this girl telling her friend "why did he take the long way" so I ask her if I should go a different route, she says in a rude manner "does it look like I drive?"

Lolwut &#128128;


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> View attachment 503854
> 
> View attachment 503855


Drama &#128120;


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> View attachment 503854
> 
> View attachment 503865


Shes the worst.

If Tana represents the anti-UberDriver brigade its a net positive for our community.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I never look at them unless they are speaking to me. Wouldn't you say thats normal?
> 
> I take ubers too and I can't stand it when the driver is constantly looking at me through the rear view mirror and we are not engaging in a conversation.


He might have same thought too.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



Boca Ratman said:


> Extortion. Lol
> 
> View attachment 503836
> 
> ...


Hi Nesh, Don't you think it is about time to buy your own car. Wait!! if you had a bad credit and can't buy a car, why don't you take community bus.
Hi Lyft, lick her unhappy arse. 
From Drivers
:biggrin:


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> He might have same thought


If I catch them looking first it doesn't count &#128514;


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

_"Uber driver entered the wrong destination"_


----------



## Anonymousdude (Feb 14, 2020)

1.5xorbust said:


> "I wanted to have sex with my driver but I didn't know how to tell him."


almost happened to me once. Picked up this hot white chick wanted me to go to the club with her but pregame first.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

My first weekend out I had a would-be pax that set the pickup up point wrong or just let the GPS default somewhere. The pickup was at an intersection. They asked me where I was and I said xx and xx street, exactly what the pickup point was in the app. There's a small surge attached, and I wasn't hiding from them. I was parked on the side of the road exactly on the pin with my hazards flashing so they could see me better, since it was night. 

About a minute left on the timer and they find me. Older couple, probably didn't understand the app. I could understand that if they took responsibility for their mess up. Instead they wanted to blame me. 

"We were at (restaurant), why didn't you come there?" Very accusatory tone of voice. 

At this point I knew I wasn't giving them a ride. Bad attitude, bad vibes. At best they'll try to backseat-drive and just generally be obnoxious, at worst they'll report some false complaint BS. 

"The app told me to pick you up here." 

"This isn't good," he said, right before he tried opening my door to find it locked. 

"Yeah, it's not. A bad start usually means a bad ride," and I drove off as the timer hit 5 and I canceled for rider behavior. 

Normally in those situations I say "I think you'll be happier with another driver" right before driving off, but I was out of practice and just winged it. 

I can only imagine the conversation they had waiting for their next ride. 

"The nerve of her! Going to exactly where the app said we'd be and making herself highly visible so we could find her! And then canceling our ride when we had a shitty attitude! They can't do that!" 

Yes. Yes, we can.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Anonymousdude said:


> almost happened to me once. Picked up this hot white chick wanted me to go to the club with her but pregame first.


Tell me you went


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

delornick94 said:


> What type of complaints would U see on a Uber passenger/delivery board? &#129300;
> 
> "D_river kept looking &#128064; at me in the rear view mirror, when changing lanes, what a perv"
> 
> ...


"I was being helpful, I walked 5 blocks so the driver wouldn't need to drive to my house. Then he drove right past me!! I even was out in the street, shouting 'Uber! Uber!' But he completely ignored me!"


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

The driver was smoking

The driver showed up in a different car and I had to cancel on him

The car smelled terrible

The driver tried to discuss politics with me and got upset that I wasn’t engaging and agreeing with him

The driver tried to have me join a pyramid scheme

(these all happened on uber rides I’ve taken)


----------



## Anonymousdude (Feb 14, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Tell me you went


Called it a day, turned off the app. She changed in my car, even her panties, while in my front passenger seat. Pregamed in the lot and we went to the club.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> My first weekend out I had a would-be pax that set the pickup up point wrong or just let the GPS default somewhere. The pickup was at an intersection. They asked me where I was and I said xx and xx street, exactly what the pickup point was in the app. There's a small surge attached, and I wasn't hiding from them. I was parked on the side of the road exactly on the pin with my hazards flashing so they could see me better, since it was night.


It happened because they chose current location in the app. App usually asks riders to walk a few meters. Seems they didn't check the app and didn't know to walk toward pick up point.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I never look at them unless they are speaking to me. Wouldn't you say thats normal?
> 
> I take ubers too and I can't stand it when the driver is constantly looking at me through the rear view mirror and we are not engaging in a conversation.


I never look at my riders either but I do full head turns whenever I'm switching lanes. I look in my sideview and then will do a full turn back to check my blind spots. Some people will think I'm turning to look at them.

I remember last year I was giving a girl a ride and halfway through the ride she asked me to stop looking at her? I told her I wasn't and that I was checking my blind spot and to not flatter yourself. Even when your trying to drive as safely as possible some riders will find ways to flip the script.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> and to think about their life choices.


Most importantly right? Lol


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> I remember last year I was giving a girl a ride and halfway through the ride she asked me to stop looking at her? I told her I wasn't and that I was checking my blind spot and to not flatter yourself. Even when your trying to drive as safely as possible some riders will find ways to flip the script.


THIS.

I'm a compulsive blind-spot checker. I don't care if it creeps out pax that we may cross eye-lines when I look back to check by blind spot. Safety and not crashing my car is the higher priority than catering to some shrinking wallflower.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Anonymousdude said:


> Called it a day, turned off the app. She changed in my car, even her panties, while in my front passenger seat. Pregamed in the lot and we went to the club.


That's good news.
Hopefully you ended on happy note.
If you know what I'm saying.


CJfrom619 said:


> I never look at my riders either but I do full head turns whenever I'm switching lanes. I look in my sideview and then will do a full turn back to check my blind spots. Some people will think I'm turning to look at them.
> 
> I remember last year I was giving a girl a ride and halfway through the ride she asked me to stop looking at her? I told her I wasn't and that I was checking my blind spot and to not flatter yourself. Even when your trying to drive as safely as possible some riders will find ways to flip the script.


I do exactly the same full head turns when checking blind spots or stoping at 30 degree intersections where I would end up looking past the rider. As long as you don't make eye contact you're good. Once in a while you'll get some loony.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

We all know how this ends.
As it should ....


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I had a winner pax not too long ago who tried to accuse me of "not knowing where I was going" simply because I confirmed the last couple turns to his apartment. That's just standard for me as the maps aren't exactly bang-on when you arrive at a complex, and hardly an indication that you're hopelessly lost.

Also, when I drove my baby Jeep, certain pax would get thrown off by this door handle to the point they would just give up and get in front.










I know pulling on a slightly-different looking handle is a pretty lofty challenge, but I was always amazed at the high status and education level of a lot of these people. I think if you have a master's degree and can't open this door within 10 seconds, your shit should be revoked.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Anonymousdude said:


> Called it a day, turned off the app. She changed in my car, even her panties, while in my front passenger seat. Pregamed in the lot and we went to the club.


Dashcam footage or it never happened..&#128523;


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Part of the reason (well and, er, sticker price) that I never got that Tesla Model3 (personal car to double as ridehail vehicle) is that the flush door handles would be a non-stop confounding to 90% of sober pax (and 100% of drunk pax).

Interior





Exterior


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> It happened because they chose current location in the app. App usually asks riders to walk a few meters. Seems they didn't check the app and didn't know to walk toward pick up point.


It happened to me many times. One day, I finally discovered that the phone carrier was slow in relaying my car's actual gps location, or it's their carrier's fault?



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Part of the reason (well and, er, sticker price) that I never got that Tesla Model3 (personal car to double as ridehail vehicle) is that the flush door handles would be a non-stop confounding to 90% of sober pax (and 100% of drunk pax).
> 
> Interior
> 
> ...


I can't wait to try this new design, new feature. It kinds force the driver out to meet the rider(s) and open door(s) for them before ride starts.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> It happened to me many times. One day, I finally discovered that the phone carrier was slow in relaying my car's actual gps location, or it's their carrier's fault?


When riders try to request Uber, riders have two options to locate where they are. Default is current location and others is to input house and street number. Most of them choose current location, then the app chooses the better pick up point after calculating with respect to Uber car's could-be direction. So, it is not actually where they are at especially they are in the street of business area. Drivers can educate riders to input their actual location by looking up the closest building number around where they are.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> About a minute left on the timer and they find me.


A year or so ago, I picked up a couple of guys w-a-y out of town. I went to the pin.

A minute after I got to the pin, they came running between the houses from the next street over. They noticed where the pin was.

Nice guys, I took them to a craft brewery on a sunny Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

delornick94 said:


> "D_river kept looking &#128064; at me in the rear view mirror, when changing lanes, what a perv"_


"D_river kept looking &#128064; at me in the rear view mirror, when *I was *changing *my underwear & dress in his backseat*, what a perv"_


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

hooj said:


> We all know how this ends.
> As it should ....
> View attachment 503959


Lol, "ok, got it"


----------



## Anonymousdude (Feb 14, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dashcam footage or it never happened..&#128523;


I never carried a dashcam in my car, much less now that I've stopped doing ridesharing. I just stick to deliveries. Probably better I didn't carry a dashcam? She was a good DFKisser though &#128514;.. I'm sure there's some of you dudes that has had similar experiences..

I got asked more than once to go clubbing with hot chicks. Picked up this girl from Spain once but you could not tell she was from Spain because she looked just like a white American girl and she asked me to go clubbing with her that night instead of taking her home like she was going to but the problem is that I was driving around with sandals that nightI missed out on that or else I would have don't it lol.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Drivers can educate riders to input their actual location by looking up the closest building number around where they are.


Or, uber could make it a priority to fix/improve this since have the driver find them is essential to their business.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> I can't wait to try this new design, new feature. It kinds force the driver out to meet the rider(s) and open door(s) for them before ride starts.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I wonder if she shit her pants










God forbid. 








2 minutes at a stop and he wastes one of them tweeting. 









Not every pax is bad, just most


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> "My Driver didn't have FREE FACE MASKs to offer me and my party of 4 who were travelling 1.5 miles"
> "My Driver didn't allow me and my friends to pre-game on the way to the club with Red Solo Cups full of Redbull and Vodka."
> "My Driver wouldn't make an illegal U-Turn to pick me up where I was, and then make another Illegal U-Turn because I was too fragile to cross the street!"
> "My Driver took $15 from me for returning the $1100 iPHone I left in their back seat."
> ...


You forgot "my driver wouldnt let me vape my favorite "rotten fish with ball sweat" thc plus 50% nicotine combo.



UbaBrah said:


> I had a winner pax not too long ago who tried to accuse me of "not knowing where I was going" simply because I confirmed the last couple turns to his apartment. That's just standard for me as the maps aren't exactly bang-on when you arrive at a complex, and hardly an indication that you're hopelessly lost.
> 
> Also, when I drove my baby Jeep, certain pax would get thrown off by this door handle to the point they would just give up and get in front.
> 
> ...


I give instructions on how to move the seat in my mini van about 3 times a night. I've had pax: remove the headrest; try to remove the whole seat by grabbing the release on the front; accuse me of lying to them because they repeatedly pull the wrong lever. Engineers are always the worst, any non math-based profession usually does all right because they know beforehand that they have to listen.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> You forgot "my driver wouldnt let me vape my favorite "rotten fish with ball sweat" thc plus 50% nicotine combo.
> 
> 
> I give instructions on how to move the seat in my mini van about 3 times a night. I've had pax: remove the headrest; try to remove the whole seat by grabbing the release on the front; accuse me of lying to them because they repeatedly pull the wrong lever. Engineers are always the worst, any non math-based profession usually does all right because they know beforehand that they have to listen.


I'd say if it is not intuitive, that is simply BAD DESIGN by the auto maker. Generally speaking, Good design = No Explanation Necessary.

The tesla Door Handles are cool and all, but they are bad design, because non-intuitive.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> "My Driver didn't have FREE FACE MASKs to offer me and my party of 4 who were travelling 1.5 miles"
> "My Driver didn't allow me and my friends to pre-game on the way to the club with Red Solo Cups full of Redbull and Vodka."
> "My Driver wouldn't make an illegal U-Turn to pick me up where I was, and then make another Illegal U-Turn because I was too fragile to cross the street!"
> "My Driver took $15 from me for returning the $1100 iPHone I left in their back seat."
> ...


Pax is entitled, oh damn I am an Uber driver and don't care. My job is getting pax from point A to point B safely.ASshole SCUMBAGS.
try everything.
I had a pax wanted me to drive-thru a flooded area to get him home, not doing it. Not ruining my car for a 3.67 trip!!


----------



## TRugen (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I'd say if it is not intuitive, that is simply BAD DESIGN by the auto maker. Generally speaking, Good design = No Explanation Necessary.
> 
> The tesla Door Handles are cool and all, but they are bad design, because non-intuitive.


Actually it comes from the fact that most of them never had to move the seat because their parents did it for them, to protect them from having to learn how to exist in society at large on their own.









The majority of my pax cannot find a handle on this chair, let alone understand that each handle has a different function.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

somedriverguy said:


> Actually it comes from the fact that most of them never had to move the seat because their parents did it for them, to protect them from having to learn how to exist in society at large on their own.
> 
> View attachment 504250
> 
> The majority of my pax cannot find a handle on this chair, let alone understand that each handle has a different function.


Eww &#128567; cloth seats, I would let you borrow my leather seats but I'm currently using them. What year is the Sienna?


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Eww &#128567; cloth seats, I would let you borrow my leather seats but I'm currently using them.


Decent working seat covers cost more than buying a new used vehicle.

Same reason my bumper covers are falling off. I'm not paying $2000 to fix $15 of extruded vinyl that the manufacturer charges $700 for.

I may eventually weather tech the floor though.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

We are independent contractors and Uber and Lyft strongly agree to it. So why they don't tell their customers to stop reporting as your driver did this, your driver did that. Uber and Lyft are two faces clown. Start disliking them.


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> When riders try to request Uber, riders have two options to locate where they are. Default is current location and others is to input house and street number. Most of them choose current location, then the app chooses the better pick up point after calculating with respect to Uber car's could-be direction. So, it is not actually where they are at especially they are in the street of business area. Drivers can educate riders to input their actual location by looking up the closest building number around where they are.


They don't bother to look at where the app placed the pickup on the picture on their phone. You think the falsely entitled little shits that 1star a driver for their own mistakes are interested in "learning" to do it the right way. 
"driver tried to 'mansplain' how to use the app. I _know what I'm doing. _Stupid boomer." 1⭐


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

SHalester said:


> "My driver arrived too soon."


Afterwards, my driver seemed lethargic and disinterested, kept muttering about wanting a sandwich and a nap.



Uber's Guber said:


> "D_river kept looking &#128064; at me in the rear view mirror, when *I was *changing *my underwear & dress in his backseat*, what a perv"_


Driver stopped the car and recorded me changing my panties and dress. Driver immediately posted it to Snapchat and *******. I'm internet famous. He's a perv.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I hate it when other drivers make people forget their items, even worse when they expect to be compensated for the item's return. Stop it you make us all look bad.

















It should really be harder to become a parent than an uber/lyft driver.









Its not even worth the it to shuffle anymore,
$2.00. Tweets like this do make it a little better though


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> It should really be harder to become a parent than an uber/lyft driver.
> View attachment 504342


I can understand lost item and frustrations of riders for double charged. But... For Child Seat and complaint???
Why didn't Lyft educate Raleena about Child seat Policy and Child seat Laws? Instead giving her hope. Lyft tried to Lick. You Lyft Arsehole..


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> I can understand lost item and frustrations of riders for double charged. But... For Child Seat and complaint???
> Why didn't Lyft educate Raleena about Child seat Policy and Child seat Laws? Instead giving her hope. Lyft tried to Lick. You Lyft Arsehole..


It's an A.I. auto response. I'm sure LYFT gave her a email lecture about the car seat expectations. I'm equally sure that she ignored said firmly worded nagmail.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> I hate it when other drivers make people forget their items, even worse when they expect to be compensated for the item's return. Stop it you make us all look bad.
> View attachment 504339
> 
> View attachment 504337
> ...


Lyft's response with this one is BS. They should have quoted car seat policy and/or state law, instead of offering to "look into it" as it's blatantly obvious what happened. But then again, it's also blatantly obvious they don't care. -o:












Kurt Halfyard said:


> It's an A.I. auto response. I'm sure LYFT gave her a email lecture about the car seat expectations. I'm equally sure that she ignored said firmly worded nagmail.


In that instance, Lyft's AI system becomes Lyft's Auto Immune system &#128528;


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I can understand lost item and frustrations of riders for double charged.


Oh I can too, in some instances. but they are clearly told about the fee when reporting an item lost. An additional $40 isn't unreasonable. The driver may have had to log off for an hour or more to return the phone. Sounds like this guy offered money or agreed to it and now is just trying to get reimbursed. He has no respect for the drivers time.

He saved 100 just on the phone (if he had insurance, 1000 if not) not to mention the time & hassle of recover all the lost info.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> It's an A.I. auto response. I'm sure LYFT gave her a email lecture about the car seat expectations. I'm equally sure that she ignored said firmly worded nagmail.


Stop with the damn logic!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Oh I can too, in some instances. but they are clearly told about the fee when reporting an item lost. An additional $40 isn't unreasonable. The driver may have had to log off for an hour or more to return the phone. Sounds like this guy offered money or agreed to it and now is just trying to get reimbursed. He has no respect for the drivers time.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/is-this-how-to-handle-a-lost-cell-phone.293463/


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/is-this-how-to-handle-a-lost-cell-phone.293463/


Did any trouble ever come of that? I think you handled it perfectly.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> "My Driver wouldn't make the effort to find me in a 2 city block sized shopping Mall when I dropped the pin right in the centre of said mall, and I didn't text them any further information, nor will I answer my phone when my driver calls. I DEMAND DRIVER ESP and TECHNOLOGY PERFECTION IN ALL SITUATIONS."


This had me chuckling. I also love the new auto message about "I'm holding up a blue light on my phone" as if you look any different in daylight to the other 50 people on the street...on top of guessing whether Uber is correct in the pax being on the lef or right. I just think t myself, "Someone will be along shortly on foot or bike to snap that phone from your hand as you beacon them on the sidewalk".


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

somedriverguy said:


> Actually it comes from the fact that most of them never had to move the seat because their parents did it for them, to protect them from having to learn how to exist in society at large on their own.
> 
> View attachment 504250
> 
> The majority of my pax cannot find a handle on this chair, let alone understand that each handle has a different function.


Tell me about it. Mine has ONE handle that does the functions, and 9 out of 10 cant figure it out.

"Lift up on the handle twice" does not compute! &#129318;‍♂

I ended up modifying mine with a power tumble solenoid.
I already figured they wouldn't going to be able to figure out a simple push button either... so I ran wires to the dash near the steering wheel... I push the button myself. No more frustration!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Did any trouble ever come of that? I think you handled it perfectly.


Nope. No trouble at all. I kept the $40 + Fare without any blowback or retaliation from PAX or LYFT - in fact I believe at the time, LYFT bonus-ed me out an additional $15 because I returned the phone.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

“Wuddaya mean I can’t have open booze? I have the cap still...”


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Anonymousdude said:


> almost happened to me once. Picked up this hot white chick wanted me to go to the club with her but pregame first.


The same happened to me this one time at band camp.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I never look at them unless they are speaking to me. Wouldn't you say thats normal?
> 
> I take ubers too and I can't stand it when the driver is constantly looking at me through the rear view mirror and we are not engaging in a conversation.


Just paranoia to me, I am always looking in rear view, always scanning for cops, U/L for 5 years and no moving violations for over 20+, fairly aggressive driver


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Poopy54 said:


> Just paranoia to me, I am always looking in rear view, always scanning for cops, U/L for 5 years and no moving violations for over 20+, fairly aggressive driver


Why be aggressive when you're driving,? Just chill, dude, and you'll get there just the same.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> I hate it when other drivers make people forget their items, even worse when they expect to be compensated for the item's return. Stop it you make us all look bad.
> View attachment 504339
> 
> View attachment 504337
> ...


I previously posted this story, but it fits here. Pickup location was corner of Highland and Palmer. Now, my policy is automatic decline without a street address, but this is a Parking lot. A 5 block parking lot, Wal-Mart is the opposite corner, this end is closed stores. So, it might be a truck driver parked and needing transport, so I accept.

I get there, yes there are 2 semis there, but no rider. I do a quick tour of the empty lot, nothing. I text pax, "I've arrived", " At the Staples store". No response. At 4:45, suddenly he appears out of the bushes.

"Sorry man, was taking a piss".

He was going to the casino, about 4 miles. His pants were dry, so I let him in. He IMMEDIATELY starts telling me the route to the casino. " Go the back way, turn through this alley" I politely try to tell him that there is no other way to the casino than on Victoria Ave. No matter where you are, or how many shortcuts you want, Victoria Ave!!

Now he's pissed! How dare I, A lowly Uber driver, know more about the neighborhood than him! (Remember, A 4 mile drive! West on Highland, right on Victoria, half mile....CASINO!).

We get to Highland and Victoria. Traffic, it takes 2 cycles of signals to get through. He says, "I'll get out here", opens my LEFT side door, and is out before I can react.

Later that night, I start getting texts. " I left my car keys in your car, bring them to me now!" I ignore all of them, all night long. Finally, he's been texting me for 3 hours, I text him back. "I've searched my car, no keys here. Maybe they fell out in bushes, or in the street when you ditched my car? Good luck"

BTW, they were the Electronic Key, you know? Like $600 to replace at a dealer! I tossed them out my window on the freeway!

I get a message from Uber Central, pax is complaining that I stole property from him, and it will be investigated. 2 day deactivate. I call, tell a VERY understanding Support person the story (minus finding the keys). I was reactivated in an hour. As we were finishing up, she asked me if I had found the keys, just between us. I admitted to the rest of the story, and I swear she laughed so hard she must have wet herself!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Another driver failing do double as a day care worker.









A whole minute! Where's the humanity?









20 cents, how dare them.










This is my new favorite. $100 says she was wearing her own panties as a face mask.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> As we were finishing up, she asked me if I had found the keys, just between us. I admitted to the rest of the story, and I swear she laughed so hard she must have wet herself!


You do know they record those calls, right?


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Poopy54 said:


> Just paranoia to me, I am always looking in rear view, always scanning for cops, U/L for 5 years and no moving violations for over 20+, fairly aggressive driver


What does this have to do with my post?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

OldUncleDave said:


> BTW, they were the Electronic Key, you know? Like $600 to replace at a dealer! I tossed them out my window on the freeway!


I don't care how much of a asshole the guy was. That's just the wrong thing to do.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> What does this have to do with my post?


"I take ubers too and I can't stand it when the driver is constantly looking at me through the rear view mirror and we are not engaging in a conversation." 
Your post.....Maybe they aren't looking at you. Like I said a little paranoid??


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

* Driver told me I looked nice when I got in the car. Why do all drivers have to keep hitting on me??

* Drivers bio says he is deaf, but he refused to let me connect to bluetooth and crank my tunes!

* I told driver I was running late but she drove the speed limit anyway. WTF?!?

* I threw up all over myself at the party. Obviously I'm too drunk to drive, so I called an Uber. But the jerk wouldn't give me a ride! How else are drunk people supposed to get home?

* Driver asked how my day was going, so I told him about my divorce. Then he gives me a one star. What a jerk!


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Poopy54 said:


> "I take ubers too and I can't stand it when the driver is constantly looking at me through the rear view mirror and we are not engaging in a conversation."
> Your post.....Maybe they aren't looking at you. Like I said a little paranoid??


Our eyes have this dark circle and white space unlike gorillas for instance, making this amazing capacity to zero in.

No I'm not paranoid, I can clearly see when people make an eye contact with me, over and over again. It's not because they look for cops in the rear view mirror because they are all aggressive drivers with perfect records like yourself.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

OK your're right......Happy now?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Our eyes have this dark circle and white space unlike gorillas for instance, making this amazing capacity to zero in.
> 
> No I'm not paranoid, I can clearly see when people make an eye contact with me, over and over again. It's not because they look for cops in the rear view mirror because they are all aggressive drivers with perfect records like yourself.


It creeps me tf out when i look in the rearveiw and the pax is looking at me. Why do you do that? Seriously, Why?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> It creeps me tf out when i look in the rearveiw and the pax is looking at me. Why do you do that? Seriously, Why?


Side effects of being visible may include being looked at. You know the risks.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> It creeps me tf out when i look in the rearveiw and the pax is looking at me. Why do you do that? Seriously, Why?


I bet it would creep you out even more if you knew what they were thinking at that moment.



Monkeyman4394 said:


> Side effects of being visible may include being looked at. You know the risks.


Lol sometimes I turn the rear view mirror away &#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Side effects of being visible may include being looked at


have to say after the intial 'say my name dance' I never look at the pax, even if we are having a convo. Plus, most of my pax bury their head in their mobile anyway. Works for me.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I bet it would creep you out even more if you knew what they were thinking at that moment.
> 
> 
> Lol sometimes I turn the rear view mirror away &#128514;


I'd think there might be more gregarious people doing this for a living.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> bet it would creep you out even more if you knew what they were thinking at that moment.


My most uncomfortable ride ever. Picked up some kid, 18-20 maybe 120 lbs. Pale af, sickly looking. He sat up front and stared at me. He gave me all one word answers. Obviously didn't want to converse, but just leaned towards me a bit and stared the whole ride. I felt like he was sizing me up for a skin suit. 10k plus rides and this twig of a kid is the one probably the one that made me the most uncomfortable.

I thought I was getting jacked once, got my heart pumping but the kid was way more uncomfortable.


----------



## TRugen (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> My most uncomfortable ride ever. Picked up some kid, 18-20 maybe 120 lbs. Pale af, sickly looking. He sat up front and stared at me. He gave me all one word answers. Obviously didn't want to converse, but just leaned towards me a bit and stared the whole ride. I felt like he was sizing me up for a skin suit. 10k plus rides and this twig of a kid is the one probably the one that made me the most uncomfortable.
> 
> I thought I was getting jacked once, got my heart pumping but the kid was way more uncomfortable.


That's creepy AF!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I don't care how much of a @@@@@@@ the guy was. That's just the wrong thing to do.


I absolutely agree - defenestration of arrogant / abusive pax' belongings is _never_ the right thing to do. Nevertheless, I would have done exactly this in the above situation!


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I absolutely agree - defenestration of arrogant / abusive pax' belongings is _never_ the right thing to do. Nevertheless, I would have done exactly this in the above situation!


You're throwing people out of windows?! Jesus, Fish. You're my hero!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> My most uncomfortable ride ever. Picked up some kid, 18-20 maybe 120 lbs. Pale af, sickly looking. He sat up front and stared at me. He gave me all one word answers. Obviously didn't want to converse, but just leaned towards me a bit and stared the whole ride. I felt like he was sizing me up for a skin suit. 10k plus rides and this twig of a kid is the one probably the one that made me the most uncomfortable.
> 
> I thought I was getting jacked once, got my heart pumping but the kid was way more uncomfortable.


I guess he was trying to look at Uber app and Navigation on your phone.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

[


Wildgoose said:


> I guess he was trying to look at Uber app and Navigation on your phone.


No, I use a cd player holder its center of the dash. Dude was leaned towards me and had his head turned almost 45°


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> You're throwing people out of windows?! Jesus, Fish. You're my hero!


People, no. Certain items may or may not have been ejected at speed, though.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> People, no. Certain items may or may not have been ejected at speed, though.


Not the window, pax don't fit. As we get to destination, Uber says "drop off pax on right". I tell the pax it's a $5 tip for me to come to complete stop. Otherwise, I'll slow down and they jump!


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> People, no. Certain items may or may not have been ejected at speed, though.


Such mild disappointment.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

"My ride was too hot!"

https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/passenger-takes-walk-on-airplane-wing/index.html


----------



## Cereal Killer (Aug 10, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> "My ride was too hot!"
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/passenger-takes-walk-on-airplane-wing/index.html


you got her banned again :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> "My ride was too hot!"
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/passenger-takes-walk-on-airplane-wing/index.html


I wonder what the Ukrainian version of "Karen" is...


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> I wonder what the Ukrainian version of "Karen" is...


Kaяeи Kaяeиiиov


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

This whole thread made me LOL.

Honestly I wonder sometimes how my rating can be as high as it is. I'm basically perpetually 5.0 on Lyft, and between 4.94-4.98 on Uber, with it usually being 4.94-4.96 except after a particularly good or bad streak. I do a lot of stuff you shouldn't do, like talk about politics, and especially for where I live I tend to have non PC opinions and am not afraid to share them. I enjoy shredding SJWs in my car with things called "facts" on subjects they clearly don't actually know anything about. I drive safe but aggressive too, definitely speed a lot. Yet my score is still that high.

I do really wish I could hear the complaints of the few people that actually don't 5 star me though. "ZOMG he doesn't think that people who identify as a hampster are TRULY LITERALLY hampsters! What a speciesist!" or "ZOMG He's part Mexican and originally from California and he STILL isn't in favor of endless illegal immigration, what a Nazi, and a race traitor to his people!" or whatever nonsense. Thank god I'm moving to Idaho soon. I guess I'll have less to complain about locally, but I can keep ripping on Seattle for awhile after I move I guess. I've always turned down offers to hang out with pax, but after moving I may well actually do it just to meet some people... Let's hope mixing business with pleasure doesn't bite me in the rear, which is why I never have done it until now.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ballard_Driver said:


> This whole thread made me LOL.
> 
> Honestly I wonder sometimes how my rating can be as high as it is. I'm basically perpetually 5.0 on Lyft, and between 4.94-4.98 on Uber, with it usually being 4.94-4.96 except after a particularly good or bad streak. I do a lot of stuff you shouldn't do, like talk about politics, and especially for where I live I tend to have non PC opinions and am not afraid to share them. I enjoy shredding SJWs in my car with things called "facts" on subjects they clearly don't actually know anything about. I drive safe but aggressive too, definitely speed a lot. Yet my score is still that high.
> 
> I do really wish I could hear the complaints of the few people that actually don't 5 star me though. "ZOMG he doesn't think that people who identify as a hampster are TRULY LITERALLY hampsters! What a speciesist!" or "ZOMG He's part Mexican and originally from California and he STILL isn't in favor of endless illegal immigration, what a Nazi, and a race traitor to his people!" or whatever nonsense. Thank god I'm moving to Idaho soon. I guess I'll have less to complain about locally, but I can keep ripping on Seattle for awhile after I move I guess. I've always turned down offers to hang out with pax, but after moving I may well actually do it just to meet some people... Let's hope mixing business with pleasure doesn't bite me in the rear, which is why I never have done it until now.


When you get to Idaho
begin all your trips with
Potatoes are the worst food ever...


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> When you get to Idaho
> begin all your trips with
> Potatoes are the worst food ever...


Well, I _would_ do that, but I try not to lie... And I friggin' love potatoes! There really isn't a bad way to make them. Fries, hashbrowns, mashed, baked, tots, they're all awesome.

I guess I can complain about the snow?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Sep 5, 2020)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Well, I _would_ do that, but I try not to lie... And I friggin' love potatoes! There really isn't a bad way to make them. Fries, hashbrowns, mashed, baked, tots, they're all awesome.
> 
> I guess I can complain about the snow?


Your kinda like Bubba Gump but with potatoes instead of shrimp.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Well, I _would_ do that, but I try not to lie... And I friggin' love potatoes! There really isn't a bad way to make them. Fries, hashbrowns, mashed, baked, tots, they're all awesome.
> 
> I guess I can complain about the snow?


Twice baked are my favorite.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Your kinda like Bubba Gump but with potatoes instead of shrimp.
> 
> View attachment 506022


I also like home fries, potato dumplings, cottage fries, potato bread, criss cut fries, potato soup, potato salad............

LOL

I haven't watched that movie in eons, I should watch it again sometime.



Iann said:


> Twice baked are my favorite.


Yup. Yet another fine, fine way to make potatoes!


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Finely cubed, tossed in some olive oil, red wine vinegar, pepper, a little salt, some powdered ghost pepper, and a little chili oil. Pop them in the air fryer for about 12 minutes at 375 (a little more or less). Crispy, spicy, and nice.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Finely cubed, tossed in some olive oil, red wine vinegar, pepper, a little salt, some powdered ghost pepper, and a little chili oil. Pop them in the air fryer for about 12 minutes at 375 (a little more or less). Crispy, spicy, and nice.


I believe I would like them like that too!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Well, I _would_ do that, but I try not to lie... And I friggin' love potatoes! There really isn't a bad way to make them. Fries, hashbrowns, mashed, baked, tots, they're all awesome.
> 
> I guess I can complain about the snow?


Cajun Fried Potatoes are the BOMB!!!

Don't say bomb in Idaho


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Kaяeи Kaяeиiиov


Ok- gotta give credit where credit is due...
Simply being able to "react" was/is insufficient.
I just blew Dr. Pepper straight up and outta my nose when I saw this. &#128514; I was caught off guard in the best kinda way after trudging through a thread in the "Lyft" boards.&#128541;&#129315;
[carry on...]


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Sep 5, 2020)

Ballard_Driver said:


> I also like home fries, potato dumplings, cottage fries, potato bread, criss cut fries, potato soup, potato salad............
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


Now you got me craving 20 different kinds of potato variations!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> Ok- gotta give credit where credit is due...
> Simply being able to "react" was/is insufficient.
> I just blew Dr. Pepper straight up and outta my nose when I saw this. &#128514; I was caught off guard in the best kinda way after trudging through a thread in the "Lyft" boards.&#128541;&#129315;
> [carry on...]


Ewwww Dr Pepper... tastes like cough syrup!

So... did you blow out any on your keyboard?!


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Ewwww Dr Pepper... tastes like cough syrup!
> 
> So... did you blow out any on your keyboard?!


Cough Syrup? Nah... that's just "high fructose!" &#128517;
As for the keyboard, um... technically yes. Though it's my retired RS iPhone. The glass protector served me well yet again! 
My nose, however... I now realize WHY I was congested upon waking! Cough...I mean CORN syrup! &#128541;


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Does milk come of the nose of a laughing cow?


----------

